#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-06-08
<Kivik> Bonjour
<Kivik> Je voudrais participer à la traduction; quelle est la meilleur façon d'aider?
<ljere> bonjour Kivik le plus simple est de commencer par lire ça http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr
<Kivik> hmm très bien
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-06-04
<Gemo> bonsoir
<Gemo> y'a quelqu'un?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-06-03
<edrin17> Bonsoir
<edrin17> Y-a-t-il un traducteur ubuntu disponible ?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2017-06-05
<PhilippeH> bonjour
<PhilippeH> j'ai repéré deux coquilles dans les messages d'installation de linux mint, comment soumettre mes corrections ?
